#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: تنظیم اندازه حاشیه کادر در صفحات ورد

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
اگه عنوان نادرست هست به بزرگوار خودتون ببخشید بنده نمیدونستم عنوان رو چه بنویسم. بنده به تازگی متوجه یه مشکل در ورد2013 شدم تصاویر رو واستون ضمیمه میکنم تا بهتر متوجه مشکل بنده شوید.اگه کادر دور صفحات از نوع Art باشد همان طور که در تصویر مشخص هست پایین صفحه کادر ندارد و اگر هم کادر از نوع ساده باشه فاصله پایین و بالا با هم یک اندازه نیست.درضمن اندازه برگ A4 انتخاب میکنم.

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehdifull

سلام از این مسیر بروید و به صورت دستی تنظیم کنید ببینید درست میشه یا نه موفق باشید 
Page layout--margins

----------

*maryam_sh*,*باباخاني*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام از این مسیر بروید و به صورت دستی تنظیم کنید ببینید درست میشه یا نه موفق باشید 
> Page layout--margins


نه متاسفانه درست نشد

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## mehdifull

شما چاپ زدید شاید توی چاپ خوب باشه 
bottom رو روی 0.5 سانت تنظیم کن ببین درست نمیشه

----------

*maryam_sh*,*باباخاني*

----------


## mehdifull

سلام دوست عزیز برو توی همون تنظیمات کادر  در صفحه پیج بوردر    گوشه راست پایین برو تو آپشن measure from  vرو روی edge of page قرار بده مشکلتان حل میشود .
اگر باز درست نشد توی همون قسمت margin همه رو روی 24 pt قرار بده

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام دوست عزیز برو توی همون تنظیمات کادر  در صفحه پیج بوردر    گوشه راست پایین برو تو آپشن measure from  vرو روی edge of page قرار بده مشکلتان حل میشود .
> اگر باز درست نشد توی همون قسمت margin همه رو روی 24 pt قرار بده


تنظیمات طبق گفته شما درست بود ولی متاسفانه هنوز مشکل برطرف نشده

----------


## nekooee

شما غیر از داخل پرینتر باید از داخل تنظیمات پرینتر هم سایز کاغذ را A4 انتخاب کنید. ولی هر چی هست بر می گرده به تنظیمات و مطمئنا درست میشه اما باید خودم ببینم و تنظیماتتون رو چک کنم. شما تنظیمات page border رو دقت کنید درست انجام داده باشید.

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*,*mehdifull*,*باباخاني*

----------


## maryam_sh

> شما غیر از داخل پرینتر باید از داخل تنظیمات پرینتر هم سایز کاغذ را A4 انتخاب کنید. ولی هر چی هست بر می گرده به تنظیمات و مطمئنا درست میشه اما باید خودم ببینم و تنظیماتتون رو چک کنم. شما تنظیمات page border رو دقت کنید درست انجام داده باشید.


داخل تنظیمات پرینتر هم سایز کاغذ A4 انخاب میکنم ولی درست نمیشه

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## nekooee

تنظیمات شما مشابه عکس زیر هست؟ :

2015-11-30_113816.jpg

با یک پرینتر مجازی pdf پرینت بگیرید ببینید در آن هم حاشیه حذف میشه یا آنجا درسته؟

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*,*mehdifull*,*باباخاني*

----------


## maryam_sh

> تنظیمات شما مشابه عکس زیر هست؟ :
> 
> 2015-11-30_113816.jpg
> 
> با یک پرینتر مجازی pdf پرینت بگیرید ببینید در آن هم حاشیه حذف میشه یا آنجا درسته؟


بله تنظیمات مشابه همین هست و با پرینتر مجازی پرینت گرفتم درست بود مکشل نداشت

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## nekooee

اون فایل pdf رو حالا پرینت بگیرین ببینید چجوری پرینت میگیره

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*,*mehdifull*,*باباخاني*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

> اون فایل pdf رو حالا پرینت بگیرین ببینید چجوری پرینت میگیره
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


چاپ میکنه ولی فاصله کادر با حاشیه برگه زیاده درست نشده

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## nekooee

چون فایل pdf یک تصویر حساب میشه و باز هم درست پرینت گرفته نمیشه دیگه ربطی به word نداره. مشکل از پرینتر و تنظیماتش هست

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*,*باباخاني*

----------


## maryam_sh

> چون فایل pdf یک تصویر حساب میشه و باز هم درست پرینت گرفته نمیشه دیگه ربطی به word نداره. مشکل از پرینتر و تنظیماتش هست
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


  مهندس با این وضعیت چطور باید مشکل رو رفع کنم؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## nekooee

نمی دونم والا از راه دور چون دقیقا منوها نمیدونم چی هست و چی زدین و خودم نمیتونم تست کنم سخته. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*,*mehdifull*,*باباخاني*

----------


## mehdifull

> مهندس با این وضعیت چطور باید مشکل رو رفع کنم؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید


شما بهتره درایور پرینتر رو کاملا پاک کنید و دوباره نصب کنید .

----------


## rezanurse826

درود
درایور جدید را از سایت سازنده بگیر و نصب جدید انجام بدهید .

----------

*mehdifull*

----------

